# Can you use a mesh run for Syrian hamsters?



## gemm (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, I am going to see a litter of syrian hamsters this week and hopefully bringing one home! I was wondering, can you use a mesh run (like the ones for guinea pigs and rabbits) for a hamster? With our last hamster, we handled her and let her climb about on the sofa etc, and then let her run free in the hallway where there are no wires etc.We had to supervise her all the time though so I was thinking about getting a run which I could put out in the living room in the evenings. The mesh is half and inch square, should that be ok? Obviously s/he will still get the run of the hallway when I can but this way could have a bigger space to play in unsupervised.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

gemm said:


> Hi, I am going to see a litter of syrian hamsters this week and hopefully bringing one home! I was wondering, can you use a mesh run (like the ones for guinea pigs and rabbits) for a hamster? With our last hamster, we handled her and let her climb about on the sofa etc, and then let her run free in the hallway where there are no wires etc.We had to supervise her all the time though so I was thinking about getting a run which I could put out in the living room in the evenings. The mesh is half and inch square, should that be ok? Obviously s/he will still get the run of the hallway when I can but this way could have a bigger space to play in unsupervised.


You can always buy a hamster playpen or use a large bin cage as a toy box..
Even a large cardboard box will do..

Half inch square mesh is wide enough for them to squeeze out of.. Or get stuck!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats on your pending bubs  Snake wire would be better as the squares are smaller. A play pen wired or something with a frame would maybe work too, It's great your gonna let them freerange, sounds like they will be very loved


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thea has a playpen for hamsters which her cage is in and half of the time the door is open anyway so she can run around in the playpen too. Its great you're letting her run around


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

What about one or two of these?
You can join them together to make it as big as you want 

Colourful Indoor / Outdoor Hamster Mice Pets Playpen: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your hammie, when he/she arrives, I can't wait to see piccys, as Srhdufe said I think the mesh pen probably isn't a great idea.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> What about one or two of these?
> You can join them together to make it as big as you want
> 
> Colourful Indoor / Outdoor Hamster Mice Pets Playpen: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


I have a few of them for my rats, and they just walk over the "fence".


----------



## gemm (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I have seen the little play pens but thought a syrian would probably climb out? That was why I wondered about a guinea pig run as it has a lid, but sounds like the mesh isn't small enough. I might be able to swap it for smaller mesh maybe.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

gemm said:


> Thanks for the replies, I have seen the little play pens but thought a syrian would probably climb out? That was why I wondered about a guinea pig run as it has a lid, but sounds like the mesh isn't small enough. I might be able to swap it for smaller mesh maybe.


The bars are vertical and they are quite tall really


----------



## gemm (Sep 1, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> The bars are vertical and they are quite tall really


Have looked at a few reviews on some of the websites selling them and lots of people say their hamster climbs out. Might still try it though, unless I can come up with something else.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

gemm said:


> Have looked at a few reviews on some of the websites selling them and lots of people say their hamster climbs out. Might still try it though, unless I can come up with something else.


Some do tbh but if you fill it with toys then they will (should) be too busy playing


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

My female syrian took one look at the hamster pen and after some thought, reached up and hauled herself over the fence!  A deep large storage box is a safer idea.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i would love to get one of those, especially for my syrian as when she is pregnant she cant have her wheel, but ide still love to give her exercise. 

but dont want the risk of her getting out ! 

also are these suitable for dwarf hamsters ?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> also are these suitable for dwarf hamsters ?


Yes i think they are


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

mmmmmmmm.............. i wonder


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Uh oh I'm worried about my cage mesh now!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Uh oh I'm worried about my cage mesh now!!


why you worrid ?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> why you worrid ?


Cos I think mine is half inch squared and I don't want Sausage to escape


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

how long has youor hammie been in it ?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> how long has youor hammie been in it ?


He hasn't yet cos he's on holiday


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> He hasn't yet cos he's on holiday


o0o0o0o0o, ummmmmmm try him in it see what happens.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> o0o0o0o0o, ummmmmmm try him in it see what happens.


I just looked at it and I think its 1cm square actually... I can only just put my finger in it so I don't think Sausage will be escaping


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

nah i doubt it en, he sould be fine


----------

